# 210mm Damascus Gyutos: Tanaka v Kajiwara



## Devon_Steven (Nov 6, 2014)

About to buy my first carbon steel knife. I need a multi-purpose knife for daily home use and have narrowed it down the two below.

Any suggestions on the relative merits of these knives?


Tanaka Damascus Gyuto 210mm (Blue #2):

Weight: 5.2 ounces
Blade Length: 210 mm (8.5")
Overall Length: 350 mm (13.75")
Thickness at Heel: 2.9 mm
Blade Height: 48.4 mm 


Kajiwara Damascus Gyuto 210mm (Blue #2):

Weight: 7.4 oz
Blade Length: 212 mm
Overall Length: 370 mm
Thickness at Heel: 3.3 mm
Blade Height: 48.9 mm 


--------

My current multi-purpose (a stainless Santoku) weighs 6.9 oz but has a blade length of only 168mm (6.6")... how will the lighter (5.2oz) Tanaka affect my work? I.e. what are the pros and cons of lighter knives?


Thanks
Steven


----------



## chinacats (Nov 6, 2014)

Welcome Steven,

I know nothing about the Kajiwara, but the Tanaka is a very good knife for the money. They do not seem extremely light to me, but most of my knives are J-knives so it's a case of eye of the beholder.

Cheers


----------



## James (Nov 6, 2014)

One thing to consider is that the handles on both knives are different. Ho wood is pretty light stuff. Tanaka makes very good cutters fwiw.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Nov 6, 2014)

You get what you pay for. I got a bent kajiwara from THAT website and I'll never shop there again. Between restocking fee (the nerve of that guy) and return shipping I would have spent another $30 on a $120 knife. I fixed it mostly, but the heel is still not right. 

The Kajiwara is a much fatter knife at the spine. Thinning as you sharpen is essential or you'll make yourself a wedge monster.

I bought a tanaka used off B/S/T and I like it a lot. Buy knives from better retailers is my advice.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 6, 2014)

:rofl2: I just realized why I hadn't seen that brand before...it is from THAT website...I agree about never shopping there again! Very good advice Indooroutdoor cook has offered about buying from a trusted vendor. I would recommend one of the forum shops, and being that you are in Europe would suggest shopping at JapaneseNaturalStones.com as Maxim is closer to you and is a most trusted source.

Something like this maybe?

Cheers


----------



## Timthebeaver (Nov 6, 2014)

Tanaka all the way out of those two.


Being from the UK too, I can only echo the wisdom of chinacats. By the time you factor in shipping, customs duty, VAT and Parseholeforce "holding fee" for non-EU items, you are looking at around a third again on top of the price of the knife.

Also, that Itinomonn from JNS is a great knife (imo), and Maksim is a great guy to deal with. Win win.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice all.

I'm now reading about Itinomonn knifes... I had already looked at that knife but mistakenly thought that V2 was stainless.

Tim... I've read somewhere that customs duty (on knives) doesn't apply when the product value is <£135. Has your experience been different?

Otherwise, I've already factored in the shipping and VAT. Neverheard of Parcel's holding fee! (I've previously only imported guitar strings from the US but import costs vary between types of goods).


----------



## Timthebeaver (Nov 6, 2014)

Devon_Steven said:


> Thanks for the advice all.
> 
> I'm now reading about Itinomonn knifes... I had already looked at that knife but mistakenly thought that V2 was stainless.
> 
> ...



Steven,

It's a bit of a lottery. However, if you get stung:

Duty is only waived if the total amount comes to less than £9. Also, you still have to pay import VAT, which is the stinger. (I've paid on a 75 US dollar knife before!)

Import VAT = 20% of value
Customs Duty = 8.5% of value
Parcelforce holding fee (if you are unlucky) = £13.50
Delivery from the US = not cheap.

There are lots of nice knives in the US, but I only buy them when I am visiting (it was easier when I lived there).

Personally I feel that the Itinomonn is worth the beans.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi Tim,

Yes, £9 was the customs duty threshold that I was familiar with... this web site (http://www.dutycalculator.com/) makes the claim for <£135 is duty free. I hadn't double checked it, however.

Of course, my fist port of call was HMRC, but, as usual, their info is not much more than smoke and mirrors. It's almost as if they don't want you to understand what's going on... :O(


----------



## Timthebeaver (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep.

I'd say the likelihood of a parcel getting intercepted (from the US) = very high (from experience)


----------



## Devon_Steven (Nov 24, 2014)

Tim,

I had another look at the HMRC (the UK tax and imports authority for those who are wondering) web site and found some useful guidance at http://customs.hmrc.gov.uk/channels...HMCE_CL_000014&propertyType=document#P20_1804

Goods Value and Customs Charges applicable
£0.01 to £15	No customs, No Import VAT**

£15.01 to £135	No customs, Import VAT due

£135.01 and greater	Customs duty due, but waived if the amount calculated due is less than £9, Import VAT due

----------------------------------------


So, we can see where the £135 and £9 values come from.

We can also see that parcels of <£135 are indeed free from duty (but not VAT).

As you mentioned, VAT on kitchen knives is 8.5 per cent, but I have found that sharpening stones are 0.00% import duty rated (diamond stones are rated at 1.7%).

The commodity code for sharpening stones (I think) is 68 04 22 30 00 - see here https://www.gov.uk/trade-tariff/headings/6804?country=&day=24&month=11&year=2014

---

Steven


----------

